# Do you hate the USA?



## SugardewVillage (Nov 30, 2016)

I hate the USA, me living here with 1/4 of my family in Canada makes it worse because I hate it here they are so lucky to not live here and I hate when teachers say that you're lucky to live here, I don't think so, I don't belong here, I WILL get rid of my citizenship when I'm old enough to leave on my own, I'm luckier than lots of people (for example, people who live in Pakistan or Afghanistan or Venezuela) but I'm not lucky enough.

What's your opinion?


----------



## ForgottenT (Nov 30, 2016)

Depends on where you live in the US, every state is like its own country, also depends on if you live in the rich part of a town, or a poor part, America have huge diversity when it comes to income, so really it can be a great place to live, or a horrible place to live.
Personally I'd take Canada any day of the week, nicer people, health care etc, I'm from Denmark which is the happiest country on earth, and Canada is as if America had a child with Denmark so.


----------



## SugardewVillage (Nov 30, 2016)

ForgottenT said:


> Depends on where you live in the US, every state is like its own country, also depends on if you live in the rich part of a town, or a poor part, America have huge diversity when it comes to income, so really it can be a great place to live, or a horrible place to live.
> Personally I'd take Canada any day of the week, nicer people, health care etc, I'm from Denmark which is the happiest country on earth, and Canada is as if America had a child with Denmark so.



I hate it as a country, but if as a country it was different with better laws and healthcare and peaceful and safe, etc (more like Canada) I'd probably like it


----------



## KingKyle (Nov 30, 2016)

SugardewVillage said:


> I hate it as a country, but if as a country it was different with better laws and healthcare and peaceful and safe, etc (more like Canada) I'd probably like it



I live in Detroit, and I hate it, if it was more like a Canadian I would like it


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 30, 2016)

I don't hate America per se, I just hate how people act like its the greatest country ever.


inb4 "don't like it, leave it" comments


----------



## tumut (Nov 30, 2016)

I LOVE AMERICA


----------



## ams (Nov 30, 2016)

I don't hate the US but to be honest I wouldn't want to live there.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Nov 30, 2016)

Used to hate it when I was an edgy teenager but after wandering around overseas for 2 years I've come to appreciate it. Can't say I particularly care for what the federal government does though. Doesn't drastically effect my livelihood anyway and the state/city I live in now is overall a wonderful place so I rather enjoy living here.



KingKyle said:


> I live in Detroit, and I hate it, if it was more like a Canadian I would like it



Grew up in Detroit proper and can safely say Ray is nothing like Detroit, or much like anything for that matter being it's the middle of nowhere.  This will trigger Canadians but Canada isn't much unlike America when you boil it down.

Edit: With the exception of Qu?bec, which may as well be considered its own country.


----------



## N a t (Nov 30, 2016)

I don't adore my country, but I certainly don't hate it. Every country has its pros and cons I'm sure.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 30, 2016)

abbydoll said:


> I don't hate America per se, I just hate how people act like its the greatest country ever.



It is the greatest country ever. In 4 years, it won't be anymore.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 30, 2016)

abbydoll said:


> I don't hate America per se, I just hate how people act like its the greatest country ever.



It is the greatest country ever. In 4 years, it won't be anymore.


----------



## faceburn (Nov 30, 2016)

I didn't really have a choice.


----------



## SnakeEater (Nov 30, 2016)

I don't live there, but I truly do believe it's the greatest country there is.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 30, 2016)

Nope, I don't. However, there are aspects of our country I hate.


----------



## wassop (Nov 30, 2016)

no country is perfect and i'm happy where i am
many people fought for us to have the lives we have so i'm grateful , i'm not entitled to anything and i was lucky to have been born in the u.s. compared to so many other countries that have it worse at the moment


----------



## Daydream (Nov 30, 2016)

I hate how Americans think they live in "America". You don't live in America, you live in the USA, lol. I also hate their way of thinking on some topics, but whatever.

The USA is a beautiful country and sometimes I do wish I was born there instead of Canada. It would have made my life much easier to be a native English speaker, instead of French... With all my luck, I have to live in the only place in America where the official language is French, lol...

I don't dislike my language, I LOVE it. Let's just say being born in the States would've given me an easier professional life. And no disgusting shipping costs on Amazon xD


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 30, 2016)

I don't like America


----------



## Alyx (Nov 30, 2016)

I don't hate the country, I just hate a lot of the people in it. I hate that other countries see Americans as jokes. I've always been embarrassed to associate myself with this country.

I'm poor, I'm mentally ill, I have no health insurance, I'm disabled, I'm a woman, and I'm gay. A lot of the people in this country want me dead or institutionalized. On one of my worst pain days, I had to go to work and I couldn't walk without my crutches, and I was told by a woman wearing a Trump t-shirt (literally Trump's face slapped across her chest) that "people like me" shouldn't be out in public, that people shouldn't have to look at me because I'm so depressing. This same woman also verbally assaulted a blind man for accidentally touching her foot with his cane. I have a feeling that if I lived in Canada or some other part of the world, my outlook on life would be a lot brighter.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 30, 2016)

Nope. I just don't like its politicians.


----------



## N a t (Nov 30, 2016)

Daydream said:


> I hate how Americans think they live in "America". You don't live in America, you live in the USA, lol.



Isn't that technically correct though? I mean, the correct name for our country is The United States of America (USA), yes. But we live in the united states of... America. We live in America. Just individual states within the country. So, can't we still say we live in America? Is this way of thinking incorrect?

- - - Post Merge - - -

In the end, I suppose it doesn't matter to me what anyone calls it, but I am genuinely curious.


----------



## Daydream (Nov 30, 2016)

Petey Piranha said:


> Isn't that technically correct though? I mean, the correct name for our country is The United States of America (USA), yes. But we live in the united states of... America. We live in America. Just individual states within the country. So, can't we still say we live in America? Is this way of thinking incorrect?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> In the end, I suppose it doesn't matter to me what anyone calls it, but I am genuinely curious.



Well, of course yeah, your continent is America, but not the country... Just take for example the name of this thread, which asked if people hate America (which technically includes every country from North America and South America), but everyone answering to the thread talked about the USA. Isn't it wrong?

I'm probably wrong thinking like this anyway, but it has always tickled me when someone calls the USA "America" haha. But of course it's a very little detail, I didn't mean to bother anyone with this xD


----------



## ams (Nov 30, 2016)

Petey Piranha said:


> Isn't that technically correct though? I mean, the correct name for our country is The United States of America (USA), yes. But we live in the united states of... America. We live in America. Just individual states within the country. So, can't we still say we live in America? Is this way of thinking incorrect?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> In the end, I suppose it doesn't matter to me what anyone calls it, but I am genuinely curious.



I think they were just commenting on the fact that people in other countries don't use the word America to mean the US. Where I'm from everyone just calls it "The States" and we use the word America(s) to describe the western hemisphere. Just a little regional difference that can get confusing


----------



## N a t (Nov 30, 2016)

Daydream said:


> Well, of course yeah, your continent is America, but not the country... Just take for example the name of this thread, which asked if people hate America (which technically includes every country from North America and South America), but everyone answering to the thread talked about the USA. Isn't it wrong?
> 
> I'm probably wrong thinking like this anyway, but it has always tickled me when someone calls the USA "America" haha. But of course it's a very little detail, I didn't mean to bother anyone with this xD



Oh no, you didn't bother me at all. Like I mentioned, I'm just curious, because now I don't know what's right and what's wrong. Also, I'm geographically challenged, so everyone forgive me I say something stupid about geography. Please. Lol.


----------



## Daydream (Nov 30, 2016)

ams said:


> I think they were just commenting on the fact that people in other countries don't use the word America to mean the US. Where I'm from everyone just calls it "The States" and we use the word America(s) to describe the western hemisphere. Just a little regional difference that can get confusing



Well, that's a much better way to explain what I meant.


----------



## SnakeEater (Nov 30, 2016)

Well generally people when people say "America" they're referring to the United States.

But, I don't hate any portion of the American continents. Wouldn't be caught dead in Central or South America, but I don't hate them.


----------



## Bunnilla (Nov 30, 2016)

I mean I live here so.... There is no perfect place in the planet, I'm neutral.


----------



## Corrie (Nov 30, 2016)

I personally don't hate it, I just don't like it and wouldn't want to live there. I'm definitely happy here in Canada.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 30, 2016)

I don't really mind it here. It's not bad compared to my home country where the health services are terrible (if you look like you are about to die of blood loss, they will still make you sit in the waiting room) and they kill people who look like they are doing drugs on the spot.


----------



## FleuraBelle (Nov 30, 2016)

I certainly don't hate the U.S. but like others on this thread I don't think its "the greatest country". It's only a leading superpower in terms of money, with China not far behind. And if I'm not mistaken, I believe we owe China lots of money.
I dunno. I just find it slightly annoying and kind of.. smug (or overconfident) of many people to consider it so.

I'm not really big into this stuff though. I take life easily, so I don' bother worrying about this stuff. I'm content here and I have a happy life with good people and good entertainment. 


THOUGH ONE DAY I DO REALLY WANT TO CHECK OUT JAPAN
It must be beautiful there... I can't imagine what it's like.
I bet it's way cleaner and that you'd encounter a lot more friendly people.


----------



## Eudial (Nov 30, 2016)

I love this country, I really wish the people who run it wasn't so darn greedy, though. Greed will bring this country down one way or another....


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Dec 1, 2016)

**** no. I understand why you feel that way op. America has made me who I am. I  am grateful for that. I have had a good and comfortable life. I'm moving to Japan when I graduate but the only way I got interested in Japan and was able to learn Japanese and get Japanese friends was because of America's resources. Aside from actually being born in Japan. I am lucky to have exposure to what I desire. No country is perfect, but it doesn't mean I don't love America. Yes, America has its vices and shortcomings. Yes, being a white 21 year old male has sculpted my perception of America without a doubt. I would gladly die for America. America will always be my home


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 1, 2016)

it's meh to me
i think it's a country that has the power to ruin the idea of world peace and most of the rednecks are eeeeeeeeeeee but a lot of my friends live there so


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 1, 2016)

no i dont hate it but i hate/Strongly Dislike a lot of thiings abput it and the ppl living there ?\_(ツ)_/? 

the us (assuming thats what this thread is abt and not all of america) has a lot of problems and i dontcwant to live there but i dont rly hate it ....


----------



## Antonio (Dec 1, 2016)

I don't hate america, I just feels like It could be better...


----------



## hamster (Dec 1, 2016)

america is ok. never been there before so, anything could be better


----------



## SnakeEater (Dec 1, 2016)

The U.S.A has always fought on the side of freedom, and peace would be non-existent without the nation. lol.


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 1, 2016)

Daydream said:


> I hate how Americans think they live in "America". You don't live in America, you live in the USA, lol.


Maybe because that's a general way to refer to it. I live in the Kingdom of the Netherlands, but everybody just refers to it as "the Netherlands" (or Holland if you want to be an old-timer).
By your logic, Mexicans would have to say they live in the United States of Mexico, rather than just Mexico.
A lot of countries have a much longer name than what is actually used, and there isn't any problem with it.


In regards to the main topic: No, I don't. Hating a country is stupid, because whatever you hate about it can and most likely will be changed.


----------



## tumut (Dec 1, 2016)

Daydream said:


> I hate how Americans think they live in "America". You don't live in America, you live in the USA, lol.


We live in America.


----------



## Princess (Dec 1, 2016)

I mean.. I love Canada and all but I'm not gonna lie some of y'all romanticize the heck out of it. Like we aren't all that "glorious and free". Yeah stereotypically we're "nicer", but you have to remember that the majority of the population lives relatively close to the American border so the culture isn't that wildly differently.
I definitely am thankful for being Canadian and all but implying that we're some racist free, discriminatory free country is pretty dismissive of the things that do go on here.


----------



## SnakeEater (Dec 1, 2016)

Reindeer said:


> Maybe because that's a general way to refer to it. I live in the Kingdom of the Netherlands, but everybody just refers to it as "the Netherlands" (or Holland if you want to be an old-timer).
> By your logic, Mexicans would have to say they live in the United States of Mexico, rather than just Mexico.
> A lot of countries have a much longer name than what is actually used, and there isn't any problem with it.
> 
> ...


Do you think this would also apply to countries like North Korea and Saudi Arabia? Countries that have been sucky forever and for the foreseeable future?


----------



## Pug (Dec 1, 2016)

i guess i am grateful that i live here. recently, there was a shooting in my town that was REALLY close to my street and now i'm beginning to worry though


----------



## SugardewVillage (Dec 1, 2016)

KingKyle said:


> I live in Detroit, and I hate it, if it was more like a Canadian I would like it



:O Detroit, I'm glad I don't live there.

- - - Post Merge - - -



SnakeEater said:


> The U.S.A has always fought on the side of freedom, and peace would be non-existent without the nation. lol.



Peace would be non-existent? I wouldn't say so since the USA is always getting involved in wars.


----------



## D00M (Dec 1, 2016)

It's not the country, it's the people running it. Open your eyes.


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 1, 2016)

Daydream said:


> I hate how Americans think they live in "America". You don't live in America, you live in the USA, lol



We're not called Americans for nothing lol

I don't hate living in America, I just hate the state I live in..
Don't have enough money to move from here so I'm stuck.


----------



## Invisible again (Dec 1, 2016)

Well, I live here, and I don't think I could ever hate my homeland. It's a beautiful country, and I cherish the rights that I have as a citizen. While it may not be perfect, and no country is, it's still a whole lot better than some places in the world.


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 1, 2016)

SugardewVillage said:


> Peace would be non-existent? I wouldn't say so since the USA is always getting involved in wars.



Countries like Russia and Iran would be more emboldened to invade other countries without the threat of the United States military power hovering over them. Yes, the U.S. has a tendency to get involved in stupid wars like Korea, Vietnam, and Iraq, but on a global scale, the U.S. helps keep the world a peaceful place.



Doomland said:


> It's not the country, it's the people running it. Open your eyes.



The people running the country are running it because of the idiots who vote for them (or don't vote at all). The thing that scares me more than Trump being president is that half of the people ate his ****.


----------



## Soigne (Dec 1, 2016)

I don't like living here at all but it's better than some alternatives.


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 1, 2016)

I don't hate "Murica", but what I do hate is it's backward ways, full out capitalism and arrogance. I feel sorry for the american people. Most americans I've encountered are good people who deserve better.


----------



## AppleCracker (Dec 1, 2016)

Not really, no. I've lived there my whole life. It's not really like its an alien compared to other countries. Some of you guys are making it sound like America is some kind concentration camp. It has its problems, sure, but what country doesn't?


----------



## Leen (Dec 1, 2016)

Post-Presidential election, I would say that that I'm quite ashamed of calling myself a U.S. citizen. It has brought out the worst in people, with Trump getting elected as a symbol of validation for all of the hate crimes emerging in our country. Do I hate the United States? No. Hate is a strong word. But I am deeply saddened and disappointed that half the nation chose to elect a person that stands for so much hatred, environmental destruction, oppression, and white supremacy. 

As a nation, we've just taken one step forward, and three giant steps back into the 1950s. SMH.


----------



## Jawile (Dec 1, 2016)

Leen said:


> As a nation, we've just taken one step forward, and three giant steps back into the 1950s. SMH.



A bit extreme there. No one's rights are being taken away.

I think America's great, I love this place. Yeah it's got problems but there's no perfect country. America really isn't as bad as people say. We aren't the devil, really, lol


----------



## Leen (Dec 1, 2016)

Jawile said:


> A bit extreme there. No one's rights are being taken away.
> 
> I think America's great, I love this place. Yeah it's got problems but there's no perfect country. America really isn't as bad as people say. We aren't the devil, really, lol



Let me guess, you must be a straight white guy right? Cause as a gay, hispanic woman, there's a lot for me (as well as other marginalized groups) to be afraid of in the near future.


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 1, 2016)

I'm kinda concerned what Trump is gonna do with the illegal immigrants. I mean they run the economy greatly. What's sad is that people would actually vote for a sexist and racist man who is the most unfit to be president. At least Hillary wasn't making fun of disabled handicapped people.


----------



## Mints (Dec 1, 2016)

i don't hate america at all, i suppose i just hate the way it's run and certain people out there, preferably the closed minded.


----------



## piske (Dec 1, 2016)

This thread is 2edgy5me. 

But in all seriousness, couldn't you make this thread about any country???


----------



## phoenixfab (Dec 1, 2016)

America is so over-hyped when in reality it's just a huge mess of unequality. If I live in a "free" country, why must I be discriminated against for my race, sexuality, and gender? 

I shouldn't have to walk down the street in fear of being shot by police, raped in an ally, screamed at because of my gay equality pin on my backpack, or attacked for my gender expression.

Also, the gun control sucks. And so does: the stigma around Muslims, gays, immigrants, rape victims, mental illness victims, and others. 

I know I'm safer than many people, but I just don't feel safe enough.


----------



## moonford (Dec 1, 2016)

Oh boy...yes I hate the USA for one reason.
You have this creature called "Perez Hilton".

No but seriously, I hate the US but I like it at the same time.
Why I hate it:
? The Gun Laws
? The shootings that happen WAY too often!
? The USAs two options were Hillary Clinton and Donald flipping Trump for President, WTF!
? A lot of the North American accents I've heard are obnoxious.
? North Americans are really loud compared to people over here, but I don't blame you.
? Its existence/involvement/ power.
? Your Politicians.
? You have a lot of annoying Celebrities who are relevent for almost no reason
? Your healthcare laws.

I can name a lot more but I think you get the point.


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 1, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Oh boy...yes I hate the USA for one reason.
> You have this creature called "Perez Hilton".
> 
> No but seriously, I hate the US but I like it at the same time.
> ...



what's up with the "you are loud" thing again 
that's so stereotypical + when you say Americans you also include the people who weren't born there but have a citizenship like me so in conclusion pretty much you are saying anyone who lives there legally is loud, which when you think about it sounds absurd


----------



## moonford (Dec 1, 2016)

Bunnilla said:


> what's up with the "you are loud" thing again
> that's so stereotypical + when you say Americans you also include the people who weren't born there but have a citizenship like me so in conclusion pretty much you are saying anyone who lives there legally is loud, which when you think about it sounds absurd


I'm not basically saying it makes you "legally loud" at all.

Its from my experience, it could be the accent they have which makes them sound louder? I'm not sure, it could depend on where they live too cause of the large citys and so on.

And the thing about people who weren't born in NA but have a NA citizenship, Ive only met one person who has this situation and when they come back here to visit they are much louder than usual, like I said it could be because of the urban areas where there are a lot of people and noises so people speak louder so they can be heard and they adapt to it and the pitch sticks over time.


----------



## Nkosazana (Dec 1, 2016)

Oh man... controversial question o.o
I dont hate america but i feel bad with whats going on over there.


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 1, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> I'm not basically saying it makes you "legally loud" at all.
> 
> Its from my experience, it could be the accent they have which makes them sound louder? I'm not sure, it could depend on where they live too cause of the large citys and so on.



not sure how cities have to do with that, but sure


----------



## moonford (Dec 1, 2016)

Bunnilla said:


> not sure how cities have to do with that, but sure



They are usually much noiser and since NA has large cities and vast amounts of people and noise, people tend to speak louder so they can be heard and they stick with it.

(Most North Americans I know are from NY, Chicago and Brooklyn.)


----------



## Crash (Dec 1, 2016)

no. it has good and bad, but it could be worse.


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Dec 1, 2016)

The 2 continents are so drastically different, I don't think I could voice an opinion on such a general area. I have never lived in South America, but I do live in North America, specifically in the USA.

Since the OP seems to be referring to the USA, I'll voice my opinion on that. While I don't think this is a perfect country, I do think it is a pretty grand one. It has many things other countries seem to lack. In addition, there is nothing in the USA that deters me enough to encourage me to move to another country (if I were old enough, that is).


----------



## Jawile (Dec 1, 2016)

Leen said:


> Let me guess, you must be a straight white guy right? Cause as a gay, hispanic woman, there's a lot for me (as well as other marginalized groups) to be afraid of in the near future.



Haha sorry my father's black, nice try to label me though lol

Don't worry about anything. Donald Trump is okay with gay marriage (he's said that it's already decided and he doesn't plan on changing it) and I have no clue what the Hispanic part has to do with anything.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Dec 2, 2016)

I've lived in the US all my life. I am not really patriotic, but I don't despise the country either.
of course there's issues, but nowhere is perfect.


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 2, 2016)

oh i thought this was gonna be about that band called america, 'cause those guys suck.


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 2, 2016)

Jawile said:


> Haha sorry my father's black, nice try to label me though lol
> 
> Don't worry about anything. Donald Trump is okay with gay marriage (he's said that it's already decided and he doesn't plan on changing it) and I have no clue what the Hispanic part has to do with anything.



Even if trump isnt going to stop gay marriage it doesnt mean that he wont hurt the lgbt community.  the fact that he could even get that many votes (as a person who hates pretty mych every minority) is scary for minorities because it shows how unsafe and hated they are. even if trump maybe wont completely mess everything up it's not overreacting to be seriously afraid  bc he and the ppl around him are hateful and bad for minorities


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 2, 2016)

SnakeEater said:


> Do you think this would also apply to countries like North Korea and Saudi Arabia? Countries that have been sucky forever and for the foreseeable future?


Of course. I don't think Saudi Arabia has been sucky forever, and a lot of the things that we see as awful in the country are a difference of culture (like women being unable to drive - though that's a topic of discussion there now).
As for North Korea, I think that eventually there will be a breaking point among the populace, or one of the leaders will have to decide to change the country. The current NK government seems to have a positive disposition towards the Trump administration, so hopefully there will be some positive change in the coming years.



Stalfos said:


> I don't hate "Murica", but what I do hate is it's backward ways, *full out capitalism* and arrogance. I feel sorry for the american people. Most americans I've encountered are good people who deserve better.


Could you explain what's so bad about capitalism?



visibleghost said:


> Even if trump isnt going to stop gay marriage it doesnt mean that he wont hurt the lgbt community.  the fact that he could even get that many votes (as a person who hates pretty mych every minority) is scary for minorities because it shows how unsafe and hated they are. even if trump maybe wont completely mess everything up it's not overreacting to be seriously afraid  bc he and the ppl around him are hateful and bad for minorities







sounds like he really hates the lgbtq community
and that crowd of republicans cheering him? so homophobic


----------



## moonford (Dec 2, 2016)

Reindeer said:


> Of course. I don't think Saudi Arabia has been sucky forever, and a lot of the things that we see as awful in the country are a difference of culture (like women being unable to drive - though that's a topic of discussion there now).
> As for North Korea, I think that eventually there will be a breaking point among the populace, or one of the leaders will have to decide to change the country. The current NK government seems to have a positive disposition towards the Trump administration, so hopefully there will be some positive change in the coming years.
> 
> 
> ...



I really hope he's being genuine.


----------



## Rowlet28 (Dec 2, 2016)

I hate the Philippines more because of Duterte


----------



## SnakeEater (Dec 2, 2016)

I'm no fan of Donald Trump by any means, but I feel as though these accusations of racism and homophobia are largely spoonfed to progressives by the MSM, and since they already disdain Trump they don't feel the need to check it out for themselves. I've sat through many Trump speeches and I don't think he's homophobic at all.


----------



## Tao (Dec 2, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> Even if trump isnt going to stop gay marriage it doesnt mean that he wont hurt the lgbt community.  the fact that he could even get that many votes (as a person who hates pretty mych every minority) is scary for minorities because it shows how unsafe and hated they are.



Or maybe, just maybe, not everybody who voted for him did so because they're against minorities. Maybe they saw other policies, either that Trump would bring or that not voting for Hilary would prevent, as more important than whether a very small percentage of the country can use a certain toilet.


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 2, 2016)

Trump won because voter turnout was low, his victory does not signify any shift in our society or the start of any sort of movement.  Trump didnt win because people who voted for Obama the last two elections changed their votes.  Trump won because the yellow dog GOP supporters voted, and too many registered democrats and young voters pissed about bernie sanders stayed home or voted for the green party candidate.  end of story.  all of the mainsteam GOP elected officials who voiced opposition to Trump won re-election.  the far scarier result would have been if Ted Cruz or one of the other nutty idealogues had won the GOP nomination.  Trump is just a bull****ter who didnt believe half the stuff he was saying, he was just trying to make sure his party's core turned up to vote.  people who took the high road by staying home or voting third party this time are to blame.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Dec 2, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> Even if trump isnt going to stop gay marriage it doesnt mean that he wont hurt the lgbt community.  the fact that he could even get that many votes (as a person who hates pretty mych every minority) is scary for minorities because it shows how unsafe and hated they are. even if trump maybe wont completely mess everything up it's not overreacting to be seriously afraid  bc he and the ppl around him are hateful and bad for minorities



Not every person who voted for Trump hates minorities or is racist/sexist/homophobic/4th dimensional-phobic. Many voted for him because he's seen as anti-establishment and not part of the system and people wanted someone different. The man is already backtracking on many of his stances and he's gonna have to if he wants Congress to play ball with him. Half of his own party hates and/or is alienated by him.


----------



## namiieco (Dec 2, 2016)

I don't hate it. All countries have times when they are falling apart.


----------



## Leen (Dec 2, 2016)

Jawile said:


> Haha sorry my father's black, nice try to label me though lol
> 
> Don't worry about anything. Donald Trump is okay with gay marriage (he's said that it's already decided and he doesn't plan on changing it) and I have no clue what the Hispanic part has to do with anything.




Wow... you obviously must be living under a rock. Your father is black and you're ok with everything happening in our country right now? Have you heard about something called the Black Lives Matter Movement? Or what about Trump's entire campaign pitch of "Build the Wall?" If you think the hispanic community is going to be unaffected by all of this you're obviously not keeping up with the news. Just cause Trump says he's cool with the LGBTQ+ community means jack s***. Trump has said a lot of things. Look who he elected as his VP: Mike Pence, a man that has endorsed conversion therapy for the gay community. Man, that sure seems like he's okay with the gays... _*eye roll*_

I encourage you to do some research.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lostineverfreeforest said:


> Not every person who voted for Trump hates minorities or is racist/sexist/homophobic/4th dimensional-phobic. Many voted for him because he's seen as anti-establishment and not part of the system and people wanted someone different. The man is already backtracking on many of his stances and he's gonna have to if he wants Congress to play ball with him. Half of his own party hates and/or is alienated by him.




Even if people voted for Trump because of the fact that he is "anti-establishment" or "not a part of the system" or a "not a politician", it still means that these people would still support a man as our president that represents racism/sexism/homophobia/xenophobia. Which means, all of these issues clearly are not as important to these people as bringing in a guy that's not a politician. Okay so he's a businessman, but take a look at his history. Is he a _good_ businessman? He refuses to disclose that he's in financial debt and has countless law suits against him for sexual assault, rape, and refusing to pay honest hard-working people for jobs that they have done for him. 

And in all honesty, about bringing in someone different who isn't a politician: Would you take your car to an interior designer or a car mechanic? Would you go to your hair stylist if you needed to see a doctor or would you go to a doctor? Politicians have a degree in political science, and most of our political figures have served in one way or another in branches of government, have experience in matters, some have even got a law degree. 

Do you really want someone knows zero about our country having nuclear weapons at their disposal with a touch of a button, be the chief of command of the U.S. military? I can tell you that I don't.


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 2, 2016)

Reindeer said:


> sounds like he really hates the lgbtq community
> and that crowd of republicans cheering him? so homophobic



In that video, he sounds like he's ordering a sandwich when he says LGBT; you can tell it's obviously something that someone wrote for him to say. I don't think Trump personally hates LGBT people, but he doesn't give a **** about them either as evidenced by his pick of Mike Pence as his VP. As for the people cheering him, they will cheer whatever the hell he says. As Trump said himself, he could stand in the middle of Fifth Avenue and shoot someone and people would still support him.



King Dad said:


> Trump won because voter turnout was low, his victory does not signify any shift in our society or the start of any sort of movement.  Trump didnt win because people who voted for Obama the last two elections changed their votes.  Trump won because the yellow dog GOP supporters voted, and too many registered democrats and young voters pissed about bernie sanders stayed home or voted for the green party candidate.  end of story.  all of the mainsteam GOP elected officials who voiced opposition to Trump won re-election.  the far scarier result would have been if Ted Cruz or one of the other nutty idealogues had won the GOP nomination.  Trump is just a bull****ter who didnt believe half the stuff he was saying, he was just trying to make sure his party's core turned up to vote.  people who took the high road by staying home or voting third party this time are to blame.



I don't know if Trump really meant all the stuff he said or if it was all just an act for him to get elected, but it's still disturbing that enough people voted for him either way. At worst, Trump is a total racist and misogynist and he will push through policies which reflect that. At best, Trump is a serial bull****ter who has no clue what he's doing and that's not really the kind of guy you want running your country. I agree with you that turnout is main reason why the same country that elected a black president twice would elect someone like Trump, but it says something about the people if they don't want to get off their asses to do something very simple once every four years.


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 2, 2016)

Noo I don't hate it, it's pretty cool


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Dec 2, 2016)

Leen said:


> *snip*



For the record I didn't vote for either mainstream candidate, I think they are both terrible choices and made a protest vote instead. The fact of the matter is he's the president-elect and no amount of kicking and screaming will change that. I was willing to give either candidate a chance to see what they _actually_ will do, which is more often than not what they _say_ they'll do. Relax.


----------



## Jawile (Dec 2, 2016)

Leen said:


> Wow... you obviously must be living under a rock.


Quite the opposite.


Leen said:


> Your father is black and you're ok with everything happening in our country right now? Have you heard about something called the Black Lives Matter Movement?


Yes, and I think it's awful that people have gone so far as to torch and riot in our cities and scream for dead cops. Did you know that Michael Brown, one of the main reasons BLM exists, had stolen several packages of cigarillos before the officer arrived? And that when he did arrive, Brown attempted to grab the officer's gun? And that, after failing to take the gun, resisted arrest and fled, then proceeded to turn around and come after the officer, and that most reports stating that Brown was unarmed are not credible?


Leen said:


> Or what about Trump's entire campaign pitch of "Build the Wall?" If you think the hispanic community is going to be unaffected by all of this you're obviously not keeping up with the news.


Are you saying that you support illegal immigration, which is, by definition, a crime? The LEGAL Hispanic community has nothing to worry about. If you think you'll be deported, ask yourself this: Am I a legal US citizen? If yes, then you're safe! If no, then you are, by definition, a criminal! If a first generation Hispanic immigrant went through the long process of achieving citizenship in the US just to see a bunch of illegal immigrants coming over undocumented and getting the same treatment, do you think that they would say "whatever" to that?


Leen said:


> Just cause Trump says he's cool with the LGBTQ+ community means jack s***. Trump has said a lot of things. Look who he elected as his VP: Mike Pence, a man that has endorsed conversion therapy for the gay community. Man, that sure seems like he's okay with the gays... _*eye roll*_


Untrue. Pence stated in 2000 that he wished to fund institutions that would assist those who wish to change their sexual behavior in an effort to help the CARE act, which was made to slow and stop the spread of HIV/AIDS. Also, there is no credible source that states Pence wishes to electrocute gays.



Leen said:


> I encourage you to do some research.


And I suggest you do the same.

SOURCES:
https://www.justice.gov/sites/defau...doj_report_on_shooting_of_michael_brown_1.pdf
http://www.snopes.com/mike-pence-supported-gay-conversion-therapy/


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 2, 2016)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> For the record I didn't vote for either mainstream candidate, I think they are both terrible choices and made a protest vote instead. The fact of the matter is he's the president-elect and no amount of kicking and screaming will change that. I was willing to give either candidate a chance to see what they _actually_ will do, which is more often than not what they _say_ they'll do. Relax.



For some people, it may be too late by the time they see what Trump actually does. That's why a lot of people are so scared. For example, if I were a DREAMer, I wouldn't want to just sit there and "give Trump a chance" to detain me and possibly deport me before I knew what hit me.


----------



## Leen (Dec 2, 2016)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> For the record I didn't vote for either mainstream candidate, I think they are both terrible choices and made a protest vote instead. The fact of the matter is he's the president-elect and no amount of kicking and screaming will change that. I was willing to give either candidate a chance to see what they _actually_ will do, which is more often than not what they _say_ they'll do. Relax.



Hilary is far from being a perfect candidate, but she definitely was a much better choice than Trump. There's no contest there in my opinion... Protest voting is what destroyed this presidential election. You wanna vote third party? Sure, freedom to vote etc etc. But that should have been started from the primaries to make a difference... You can't just start voting third party during the presidential election and expect it to make a difference. I don't agree with the two-party system either but in this certain situation, with this election having been such a crucial one, a third party vote was a wasted one.


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 2, 2016)

Jawile said:


> cigarillos



You saying that to her seems rude. Changing cigarettes to spanish for her it's just, no
I don't mind defending her b/c I'm hispanic as well 
You don't know how it is to be in her shoes being scared, even though immigrants are coming in illegally, they have very good reasons. One can barely earn money in Mexico and if you have a family to take care of, well rip. That's why most come here, to earn more money so they can live better. I'm sure you wouldn't want to be forced to live in a country with no security, and crime everywhere. Someone can literally take you in a car and no one will do jack
So what if I don't mind them being here? At least I stand for these people :^) If I met one and they told me their story, I would let them stay. They pretty much run the economy after all

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMlTmOip3ig


----------



## Leen (Dec 2, 2016)

Bunnilla said:


> You saying that to her seems rude. Changing cigarettes to spanish for her it's just, no
> I don't mind defending her b/c I'm hispanic as well
> You don't know how it is to be in her shoes being scared, even though immigrants are coming in illegally, they have very good reasons. One can barely earn money in Mexico and if you have a family to take care of, well rip. That's why most come here, to earn more money so they can live better. I'm sure you wouldn't want to be forced to live in a country with no security, and crime everywhere. Someone can literally take you in a car and no one will do jack
> So what if I don't mind them being here? At least I stand for these people :^) If I met one and they told me their story, I would let them stay. They pretty much run the economy after all



Thank you, Bunnilla <3 I'm glad to see that someone here still has their humanity

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jawile said:


> Quite the opposite.
> 
> Yes, and I think it's awful that people have gone so far as to torch and riot in our cities and scream for dead cops. Did you know that Michael Brown, one of the main reasons BLM exists, had stolen several packages of cigarillos before the officer arrived? And that when he did arrive, Brown attempted to grab the officer's gun? And that, after failing to take the gun, resisted arrest and fled, then proceeded to turn around and come after the officer, and that most reports stating that Brown was unarmed are not credible?
> 
> ...



Mike Pence supported a constitutional amendement in 2006 to ban marriage equality because it was "against god's plan," signed a bill which would jail many same-sex couples if they filed for marriage licenses, proposed two separate legislations which would take away HIV funding and would instead allocate it toward conversion therapy because in 2016 he still thinks only gays have HIV, was against repealing Don't Ask Don't Tell, opposed the Mathew Shephard Hate Crimes Bill, has served in the board of Anti-gay groups, anda y other atrocities. So forgive me if I don't think he has the best intentions at heart for the LGBTQ community. His actions certainly speak toward his "desire to electrocute gay people." 

Your stance on "illegal" immigration is one of privilege. Not everyone fleeing from poverty, oppression, violence, and genocide has the ability to immigrate "legally." Similarly, the "LEGAL Hispanic" community, as you put it, does have quite a lot to fear. Many hate groups (and just regular ole racists) have been given wings to soar thanks to Trump and his policies. Many are facing violent crimes and being harassed by community members and being told to "go back to where they belong." Because as surprising as it might be, just by looking at a human being you can't tell their immigration status. But you can certainly use hateful rhetoric endorsed by a racist president-elect to get your message across. These acts of racism and violence aren't just targeted toward the Hispanic community--Black, Asian, Middle Eastern, Jewish, and other communities are also being attacked. All you have to do to find thousands of these instances is google it. 

Also, your one isolated example of one victim of police brutality doesn't actually invalidate all of them. Also, I didn't know that stealing was a crime punishable by death in America? How many white people own guns, hell how many white people shoot up churches and bomb towns (white men are the number one perpetrator of domestic terrorism in America, fact) but are lured out with bullet proof vests? Some even treated to Burger King by cops? Please.


----------



## Jawile (Dec 2, 2016)

Bunnilla said:


> You saying that to her seems rude. Changing cigarettes to spanish for her it's just, no


No I didn't change it because cigarillos are different from cigarettes and are not what Brown was stealing. If he was stealing cigarettes I would have said cigarettes.


Bunnilla said:


> You don't know how it is to be in her shoes being scared,


As a legal Hispanic citizen there is nothing to be scared of.


Bunnilla said:


> One can barely earn money in Mexico and if you have a family to take care of, well rip. That's why most come here, to earn more money so they can live better. I'm sure you wouldn't want to be forced to live in a country with no security, and crime everywhere. Someone can literally take you in a car and no one will do jack


Unfortunate, but if they want to come here, do it legally. I don't see the problem with wanting people to be coming in legally. Illegal immigration, unfortunately, has brought a lot of crime to the southern border.

The video you also posted: if she was living in the US for two decades, why didn't she spend some of that time getting a US citizenship?? She came in with false papers and never thought that she should apply for citizenship? It's a sad story don't get me wrong but it wouldn't have happened if she just applied for citizenship...


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 2, 2016)

Jawile said:


> No I didn't change it because cigarillos are different from cigarettes and are not what Brown was stealing. If he was stealing cigarettes I would have said cigarettes.
> 
> As a legal Hispanic citizen there is nothing to be scared of.
> 
> ...



1. Cigarillo is cigarette is spanish so??.. and they are the same thing cigarette=cigarette, you are not making sense idk. I don't care what Brown stole, the point here is you changed cigarette to cigarillo b/c you know she's hispanic which in the context of your sentence, sounded rude.
2. Even though both me and her are legal, there are still things to be worried about, Trump's campaign spreads hate for people being what they are. 
3. I'm sure she was scared to because while doing the application they would find out she's illegal in the U.S. so they would kick her out faster, left to rot on the mean streets of Mexico while her children are still there without their mom.


----------



## Jawile (Dec 2, 2016)

Bunnilla said:


> 1. Cigarillo is cigarette is spanish so??.. and they are the same thing cigarette=cigarette, you are not making sense idk. I don't care what Brown stole, the point here is you changed cigarette to cigarillo b/c you know she's hispanic which in the context of your sentence, sounded rude.



Google cigarillo and then google cigarette, and you'll see a difference.



Spoiler









This is a cigarette.




These are cigarillos.
I did not change the word 'cigarette' because she is Hispanic.


----------



## Mink777 (Dec 2, 2016)

SugardewVillage said:


> I hate the USA, me living here with 1/4 of my family in Canada makes it worse because I hate it here they are so lucky to not live here and I hate when teachers say that you're lucky to live here, I don't think so, I don't belong here, I WILL get rid of my citizenship when I'm old enough to leave on my own, I'm luckier than lots of people (for example, people who live in Pakistan or Afghanistan or Venezuela) but I'm not lucky enough.
> 
> What's your opinion?



Try living an ANY Europeon, Aisan, South American, or African country. You'll then probably realize how lucky you are.


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 2, 2016)

Jawile said:


> Google cigarillo and then google cigarette, and you'll see a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I know Spanish ;-;


----------



## moonford (Dec 2, 2016)

Alien51 said:


> Try living an ANY Europeon, Aisan, South American, or African country. You'll then probably realize how lucky you are.



What's wrong with European countries? Germany, France, Ireland, England, Spain and so on are all stabe?
Asian countries like Japan are developed and stable too.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Dec 2, 2016)

Leen said:


> Protest voting is what destroyed this presidential election. You wanna vote third party? Sure, freedom to vote etc etc. But that should have been started from the primaries to make a difference... You can't just start voting third party during the presidential election and expect it to make a difference. I don't agree with the two-party system either but in this certain situation, with this election having been such a crucial one, a third party vote was a wasted one.








Live in a state that voted for Hillary and in a liberal-majority city where Bernie Sanders was the preferred choice. If somebody put a gun to my head and made me choose between two radicals I would have happily voted for him. But he had been thrown under a bus. Have always voted third party as do many others, when you see two **** choices the other option is to not vote at all. Every election is more of the same. If you're looking to lay blame; blame the electoral college, blame the two-party system. I don't buy it that had third party voters acted differently it would have changed the results, the votes could go either to Hillary or Trump and they're marginal in numbers already.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 2, 2016)

Alien51 said:


> Try living an ANY Europeon, Aisan, South American, or African country. You'll then probably realize how lucky you are.



While I like the United States aside from politics, are we really better off than people in Japan, Germany, France, Italy, South Korea, Switzerland, Austria, Norway, Sweden, Denmark, Ireland, or Taiwan are?


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Dec 2, 2016)

Leen said:


> *snip*



Please summarize his argument if you'd like me to hear it, I'm not interested in sitting through an 18 minute political video.



Bunnilla said:


> View attachment 189720 I know Spanish ;-;



This is just a misunderstanding, neither of you are wrong.


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 2, 2016)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> This is just a misunderstanding, neither of you are wrong.



yeah I figured :/


----------



## Jawile (Dec 2, 2016)

Bunnilla said:


> yeah I figured :/



Yeah I was trying to say that while they are two different things, yes cigarillo does mean cigarette in Spanish. Sorry for the misunderstanding


----------



## Leen (Dec 2, 2016)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> Please summarize his argument if you'd like me to hear it, I'm not interested in sitting through an 18 minute political video.



It's a really great video. Should honestly watch it all since you're a die-hard third party voter. Just left it there for your entertainment.


----------



## nami26 (Dec 2, 2016)

I don't hate America, I might hate some of the choices made here by some of its citizens and politicians, but in the end, I wouldn't feel safer in any other country


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 2, 2016)

I would try to stay out of the political debates now, but I pretty much agree with everything Jawile said about America and some of the politics. However, on the case of police brutality, I do have to say that Wilson is not guilty. He's not. And even if Michael Brown is, he isn't the villain of the whole ordeal. The real villains between Wilson and Brown is the media. Ever since they purposely omitted the truth just to label it a hate crime, disputes between African-Americans and police officers have gotten a lot worse. Now part of the population have no respect for officers anymore due to the media demonizing them, and part of the police officers have gotten more racist than before the 21st century. Funny part is that only 24% of the entire population is liberal, and only the minority of the liberals are extreme, but the extreme liberals dominate the news, social media, and education. And they want to force us into beliving what they say, even when it isn't true. That's pretty much why people seem to give lower ratings to the Republicans and anything they say.


----------



## vel (Dec 2, 2016)

Honestly, I don't hate it. When people say they don't like it, it's the first thought in my mind to say: If you don't like it, change it. What can _you_ do to change things you don't like? My next response would be to leave. Sure, I don't like Trump. I, in fact, hate many of his ideals and morals. But that doesn't mean I'll pack up my things and leave. I have school here, I have friends here, I have family here. I also plan to go to university here. Once I'm done with university, I want to pack up and move. But for now, it's to live with it.

So my tl;dr is no, I don't hate America, and if you don't like it, move when you can.


----------



## nami26 (Dec 2, 2016)

vel said:


> Honestly, I don't hate it. When people say they don't like it, it's the first thought in my mind to say: If you don't like it, change it. What can _you_ do to change things you don't like? My next response would be to leave. Sure, I don't like Trump. I, in fact, hate many of his ideals and morals. But that doesn't mean I'll pack up my things and leave. I have school here, I have friends here, I have family here. I also plan to go to university here. Once I'm done with university, I want to pack up and move. But for now, it's to live with it.
> 
> So my tl;dr is no, I don't hate America, and if you don't like it, move when you can.



I love how you said "if you don't like it, change it", so truee


----------



## xanisha (Dec 2, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> I would try to stay out of the political debates now, but I pretty much agree with everything Jawile said about America and some of the politics. However, on the case of police brutality, I do have to say that Wilson is not guilty. He's not. And even if Michael Brown is, he isn't the villain of the whole ordeal. The real villains between Wilson and Brown is the media. Ever since they purposely omitted the truth just to label it a hate crime, disputes between African-Americans and police officers have gotten a lot worse. Now part of the population have no respect for officers anymore due to the media demonizing them, and part of the police officers have gotten more racist than before the 21st century. Funny part is that only 24% of the entire population is liberal, and only the minority of the liberals are extreme, but the extreme liberals dominate the news, social media, and education. And they want to force us into beliving what they say, even when it isn't true. That's pretty much why people seem to give lower ratings to the Republicans and anything they say.



So all of the sudden police are more racially biased then before? That is very incorrect to say because the only difference between now and 20-30 years ago is that police officers are just starting to get caught in the act. 20 years ago when an African-American was beaten by the police, pull over for no reason, stopped for no reason, illegally searched, abused, shot in the back while fleeing or would get shot with their hands up, there were no cameras to catch police in the act so everyone would just assume the police officer was in the right and not give a second thought to it, but now everyone has cameras(dash cams, cell phones, surveillance cameras) and instead of being able to ignore police brutality towards African-Americans and other minorities we are seeing more and more instances of video evidence that shows police brutality happening. This didn't just suddenly happen because of one case or because of the media incorrectly reporting a case. Police brutality and discrimination has been around for a very long time, but only within these past few years has it become common to see video evidence of police brutality happening.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 2, 2016)

xanisha said:


> So all of the sudden police are more racially biased then before? That is very incorrect to say because the only difference between now and 20-30 years ago is that police officers are just starting to get caught in the act. 20 years ago when an African-American was beaten by the police, pull over for no reason, stopped for no reason, illegally searched, abused, shot in the back while fleeing or would get shot with their hands up, there were no cameras to catch police in the act so everyone would just assume the police officer was in the right and not give a second thought to it, but now everyone has cameras(dash cams, cell phones, surveillance cameras) and instead of being able to ignore police brutality towards African-Americans and other minorities we are seeing more and more instances of video evidence that shows police brutality happening. This didn't just suddenly happen because of one case or because of the media incorrectly reporting a case. Police brutality and discrimination has been around for a very long time, but only within these past few years has it become common to see video evidence of police brutality happening.



I didn't know that. Thanks for telling me, but in some way, they have gotten worse. Probably because the media changes the opinions of people, and when one group does what is worth giving a negative reputation, they are viewed more unfavorably by the other groups.

I still choose to believe that the media (more specifically the liberal media) was the real villain in the Ferguson incident. If it wasn't for them in this behavior, then the riots would have never occurred. And they try to skewer other stories.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 3, 2016)

i don't hate it i just hate what's currently going on inside of it.


----------



## xanisha (Dec 3, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> I didn't know that. Thanks for telling me, but in some way, they have gotten worse. Probably because the media changes the opinions of people, and when one group does what is worth giving a negative reputation, they are viewed more unfavorably by the other groups.
> 
> I still choose to believe that the media (more specifically the liberal media) was the real villain in the Ferguson incident. If it wasn't for them in this behavior, then the riots would have never occurred. And they try to skewer other stories.



I don't think it has gotten worse, the brutality and racism that the police exhibit is as same as ever, but now due to social media and news sources the issues are more exposed and it is no longer a problem that can be ignored. The protests and riots (riots are never okay) have increased in frequency and size because more people are aware of the issues plaguing minority communities. In the case of Ferguson the media only reported information on what the police had given them and independent information that they had gathered, if the police had been more transparent with the case maybe things would have been different. All media (liberal or not) usually tries to cater to certain crowds so some stories can be skewed, but for the most part I think they reported on the information that they had available at the time (its bad business for news outlets to purposely report false information, news outlets even have to give apologizes in some cases). Racism has always been an issue, I mean segregation only ended about 52 years ago and it's not like racism just magically went away when the desegregation laws were passed, it is still a real problem and the media just reports on it.


----------



## Butterstroke (Dec 3, 2016)

I prefer to live up in Canada than America. But, I don't hate the States, I have a neutral opinion about it.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Dec 3, 2016)

xanisha said:


> So all of the sudden police are more racially biased then before? That is very incorrect to say because the only difference between now and 20-30 years ago is that police officers are just starting to get caught in the act. 20 years ago when an African-American was beaten by the police, pull over for no reason, stopped for no reason, illegally searched, abused, shot in the back while fleeing or would get shot with their hands up, there were no cameras to catch police in the act so everyone would just assume the police officer was in the right and not give a second thought to it, but now everyone has cameras(dash cams, cell phones, surveillance cameras) and instead of being able to ignore police brutality towards African-Americans and other minorities we are seeing more and more instances of video evidence that shows police brutality happening. This didn't just suddenly happen because of one case or because of the media incorrectly reporting a case. Police brutality and discrimination has been around for a very long time, but only within these past few years has it become common to see video evidence of police brutality happening.



I believe what he is saying is that since there have been a lot of incidents recently it has amped up anti police views in communities and anti minority views in some police forces. Not all cops are bad, not every person shot by a cop is innocent(look at the societal f***up that was the OSU stabber this week).

Regardless, i love america, but it is on a dying path. We let party politics divide us too much. Liberals hate conservatives and vice versa, and now we cant do much due to it. We have to be the change we want to see. We have to cross party lines. We have to make connections and start a conversation


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 3, 2016)

If it weren't for America's protein-shake innovations, then John  Cena would still just be the skinny lead singer of this thrash metal band and the world would be deprived of his overall greatness:


----------



## SugardewVillage (Dec 3, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> It is the greatest country ever. In 4 years, it won't be anymore.



It is not the best country ever, no country is the best.

- - - Post Merge - - -



nami26 said:


> I don't hate America, I might hate some of the choices made here by some of its citizens and politicians, but in the end, I wouldn't feel safer in any other country



I'd feel safer in lots of other countries...

Bhutan
Germany
New Zealand
Australia
Austria
The Netherlands
Belgium
France
Portugal
Spain
Italy
South Korea
Japan
Indonesia
Canada
Sweden
Norway
Finland
Denmark
Iceland
Greece
Slovenia
Estonia
Latvia
Chile
United Kingdom
Ireland
Romania
...
And more

- - - Post Merge - - -



vel said:


> Honestly, I don't hate it. When people say they don't like it, it's the first thought in my mind to say: If you don't like it, change it. What can _you_ do to change things you don't like? My next response would be to leave. Sure, I don't like Trump. I, in fact, hate many of his ideals and morals. But that doesn't mean I'll pack up my things and leave. I have school here, I have friends here, I have family here. I also plan to go to university here. Once I'm done with university, I want to pack up and move. But for now, it's to live with it.
> 
> So my tl;dr is no, I don't hate America, and if you don't like it, move when you can.


I'd rather leave than change it, because I'd still like to live somewhere else. And it's not just because of Trump, I have lots of reasons.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Daydream said:


> I hate how Americans think they live in "America". You don't live in America, you live in the USA, lol. I also hate their way of thinking on some topics, but whatever.
> 
> The USA is a beautiful country and sometimes I do wish I was born there instead of Canada. It would have made my life much easier to be a native English speaker, instead of French... With all my luck, I have to live in the only place in America where the official language is French, lol...
> 
> I don't dislike my language, I LOVE it. Let's just say being born in the States would've given me an easier professional life. And no disgusting shipping costs on Amazon xD


What about being born in the English part of Canada?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Petey Piranha said:


> Isn't that technically correct though? I mean, the correct name for our country is The United States of America (USA), yes. But we live in the united states of... America. We live in America. Just individual states within the country. So, can't we still say we live in America? Is this way of thinking incorrect?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> In the end, I suppose it doesn't matter to me what anyone calls it, but I am genuinely curious.




Technically America is all of North and South America, so it's kind of incorrect, but kind of right, it's like a shortened name for the United States of America I guess.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Idfldnsndt said:


> I don't like America



That's great!


----------



## SugardewVillage (Dec 3, 2016)

Ashvenn said:


> it's meh to me
> i think it's a country that has the power to ruin the idea of world peace and most of the rednecks are eeeeeeeeeeee but a lot of my friends live there so


That's 1 reason I hate the USA, I want world peace and the government is ruining that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alien51 said:


> Try living an ANY Europeon, Aisan, South American, or African country. You'll then probably realize how lucky you are.



No I would have actually realized how unlucky I was, you are basically saying every other country is horrible, have you lived in all those countries? No. Have I? No. So you shouldn't be saying things about EVERY OTHER country in the world. Not all South American countries are bad, Chile is safe and good (though it didn't used to be) Brazil is meh some cities are safe and others are extremely dangerous. My aunt has been to Germany, Spain, Italy, and she says she likes it a lot more than where she lives (in Florida) a lot of my family that has been to Canada says they'd rather live there. (I've also been to Canada but I was too young to remember) I've never left North America but there are some places I've been to that I wouldn't want to live in (Bahamas...) Don't act like the USA is the best and every other country has nothing good about it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Whiteflamingo said:


> What's wrong with European countries? Germany, France, Ireland, England, Spain and so on are all stabe?
> Asian countries like Japan are developed and stable too.


Exactly.


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 3, 2016)

vel said:


> Honestly, I don't hate it. When people say they don't like it, it's the first thought in my mind to say: If you don't like it, change it. What can _you_ do to change things you don't like? My next response would be to leave. Sure, I don't like Trump. I, in fact, hate many of his ideals and morals. But that doesn't mean I'll pack up my things and leave. I have school here, I have friends here, I have family here. I also plan to go to university here. Once I'm done with university, I want to pack up and move. But for now, it's to live with it.
> 
> So my tl;dr is no, I don't hate America, and if you don't like it, move when you can.



preach girl preach this is so true
"If you don't like it, change it." Best quote 2k16 we need to make this an actual quote if it hasn't been made

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alien51 said:


> Try living an ANY Europeon, Aisan, South American, or African country. You'll then probably realize how lucky you are.



I only agree with this on one term. I lived in a South American country (Ecuador), for like 1 year? ~ there, and just comparing USA to it makes me feel bad. 99.9% chance anywhere you look there is graffiti on walls, there is a lot of pollution and trash all around, a bunch of stray dogs roaming everywhere, and a lot of poverty. If you just look at the houses they have no paint and like a metal roof. We have it so good here ;-; makes you grateful for what you have


----------



## cIementine (Dec 3, 2016)

i always think that when i'm older i'd like to move to the states because the uk is bland and small and grey. but then i think that all my family are over here and i shouldn't complain because at least i'm not in a war-ridden country, sacrificing the little i have left, including potentially my own life, to cross borders into a safer country.


----------



## Soda Fox (Dec 3, 2016)

I love the US. Sure it has its problems but I like that it's has a system of checks and balances. Even if I don't agree with how everything goes I understand that my wants and opinions aren't the wants and opinions of everyone. 

For those of you that want to leave,  what are you doing to make that happen? Or are you just going to complain about it and make excuses?


----------



## SugardewVillage (Dec 3, 2016)

Soda Fox said:


> I love the US. Sure it has its problems but I like that it's has a system of checks and balances. Even if I don't agree with how everything goes I understand that my wants and opinions aren't the wants and opinions of everyone.
> 
> For those of you that want to leave,  what are you doing to make that happen? Or are you just going to complain about it and make excuses?


I can't do anything now to leave, but I will when I'm 18 and I actually can leave. It's not like my mom would ever move us to Canada or another place(unless something horrible happens in this country and we need to leave for our safety or something)


----------



## Soda Fox (Dec 3, 2016)

SugardewVillage said:


> I can't do anything now to leave, but I will when I'm 18 and I actually can leave. It's not like my mom would ever move us to Canada or another place(unless something horrible happens in this country and we need to leave for our safety or something)



In the meantime, have you been looking something up like the JET program that will allow you to go to another country?  Just because your parents are keeping you here doesn't mean you shouldn't start doing your homework now.  Otherwise you'll end up like so many I saw in my hometown - a lot of talk about how they'll leave but since they didn't really work on a plan they ended up in the rut of "when I'm 18 I'm just going to leave" to "when I'm ~24 and out of college I'm so done with this place" to "once I get a job and earn enough money to move I'm so leaving".  Guess who lives half the country away in the state that she actually dreamed of and guess who stayed in my old hometown?

If your heart is really set on going I just don't want to see you end up in that same rut.  Start researching your plan to get get out and start talking to the people in those programs so once you are 18 the transition will already have been started and much easier than if you waited until you're 18.  Even if something like the JET program isn't for you and you're sure you want to move to Canada near your family it wouldn't hurt to find out what colleges or jobs are around there and start trying to make those connections or get a scholarship or something early.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 3, 2016)

Despite all, I don't hate the USA.  This is my home.  I was born here.  I am an American woman.  It's better here than a lot of other places in the world, too.  The fact that we can debate whether gay men and women should have certain rights, or say: **** the president, (mind my french), is something that we take for granted.  In some places, if you say things like that, you will die.  Places that actually exist, right now, in 2016.  I feel like a lot of progress has been made in our country in the last eight years, and all of it is about to drift down the universal toilet and I am terrified.

Though it is good here, I think we could all use a nice dose of love and positivity.  I mean no offense to supporters on this site, (haven't seen any, but you know, trying to be respectful), but Trump has me terrified.   For those of you who don't know, some of our rights as females have already been taken away.  I was proud when homosexuals were acknowledged with the right to marry.  My grandmother would have been proud.  She used to marry people anyway, despite it not being acknowledged by the government.

I'm scared for my friends.  I'm scared for my family.  But most of all, I'm scared for the collective conscious of human beings. All I can do is remain positive.  The government can take my rights, but they cannot take my thoughts, my faith, or my love.  So...no.  I don't hate America.  But I am terribly worried with the direction we are headed in.


----------



## Amy-chan (Dec 3, 2016)

I'd rather live in the US than in the country I currently live in (sorry I don't want to mention where I live). It's really boring here, most of the people are retards, the most are rude and offensive, national holidays suck, ugh...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 3, 2016)

L. Lawliet said:


> I believe what he is saying is that since there have been a lot of incidents recently it has amped up anti police views in communities and anti minority views in some police forces. Not all cops are bad, not every person shot by a cop is innocent(look at the societal f***up that was the OSU stabber this week).



Yep, that was what I was trying to say.

Somehow, xanisha's posts actually remind me of the many cases how people believe history differently when the truth was hidden. For example, most Americans today believed we put Japanese Americans into internment camps all because of the Pearl Harbor attacks. But if you look back to like 40 to 50 years before the attack, you would know why we were so harsh to the Japanese during WWII. It was a feud for generations, not because of the attack on Pearl Harbor. That only lead us into the war.

That may sound off-topic, but I was trying to get that off my head.


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 3, 2016)

Reindeer said:


> Could you explain what's so bad about capitalism?



Are you familiar with the Pyramid of Capitalist System? It pretty much sums up what I don't like about capitalism. I'm not saying all levels of capitalism is bad (to some extent I think it is necessary), but the *full out capitalism* that we se in the US is, and it leads to a society where groups of people are born into poverty with little to no chance of climbing the social ladder which then leads to more crime. I'm not against people making millions of dollars, just give people an even playing field.

Socialism is the way to go.


----------



## SugardewVillage (Dec 4, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> Are you familiar with the Pyramid of Capitalist System? It pretty much sums up what I don't like about capitalism. I'm not saying all levels of capitalism is bad (to some extent I think it is necessary), but the *full out capitalism* that we se in the US is, and it leads to a society where groups of people are born into poverty with little to no chance of climbing the social ladder which then leads to more crime. I'm not against people making millions of dollars, just give people an even playing field.
> 
> Socialism is the way to go.


(Claps loudly)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reindeer said:


> sounds like he really hates the lgbtq community
> and that crowd of republicans cheering him? so homophobic



Don't believe everything he says. He says he's not racist (he was lying).

- - - Post Merge - - -



Soda Fox said:


> In the meantime, have you been looking something up like the JET program that will allow you to go to another country?  Just because your parents are keeping you here doesn't mean you shouldn't start doing your homework now.  Otherwise you'll end up like so many I saw in my hometown - a lot of talk about how they'll leave but since they didn't really work on a plan they ended up in the rut of "when I'm 18 I'm just going to leave" to "when I'm ~24 and out of college I'm so done with this place" to "once I get a job and earn enough money to move I'm so leaving".  Guess who lives half the country away in the state that she actually dreamed of and guess who stayed in my old hometown?
> 
> If your heart is really set on going I just don't want to see you end up in that same rut.  Start researching your plan to get get out and start talking to the people in those programs so once you are 18 the transition will already have been started and much easier than if you waited until you're 18.  Even if something like the JET program isn't for you and you're sure you want to move to Canada near your family it wouldn't hurt to find out what colleges or jobs are around there and start trying to make those connections or get a scholarship or something early.


I already know some colleges near my family in Canada. I've never heard of the JET program until now. (But I don't want to live in Canada at the moment. At the moment I want to live in South Korea, but I'm always changing my mind.)


----------



## Cheren (Dec 4, 2016)

Everything about the United States is awful and it has no redeemable qualities. Without going into too much detail, this place sucks.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 4, 2016)

SugardewVillage said:


> Don't believe everything he says. He says he's not racist (he was lying).



I'm getting sick of people who pull the race card just because they don't agree with others. How is he racist?


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 4, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> How is he racist?



You really need evidence?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 4, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> You really need evidence?



I would need it, other than the crazy stuff he said. Saying bad things makes you bad in general (including Trump), but what beliefs does he have that makes him a racist?


----------



## Tao (Dec 4, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> You really need evidence?



Unless you're trying to sell religion, why wouldn't you try and provide evidence to those who ask for it?


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 4, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> I would need it, other than the crazy stuff he said. Saying bad things makes you bad in general (including Trump), but what beliefs does he have that makes him a racist?



In the 1970s, Trump was sued for housing discrimination and ended up paying a large settlement. He has many policy proposals like the deportation force and expanding stop-and-frisk which disproportionately harm minorities. So it's not just him saying racist stuff which he does plenty of as well.



Tao said:


> Unless you're trying to sell religion, why wouldn't you try and provide evidence to those who ask for it?



I was just saying in a sarcastic way that there is plenty of evidence of him being racist and that people who have been paying attention should know that already.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 4, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> In the 1970s, Trump was sued for housing discrimination and ended up paying a large settlement. He has many policy proposals like the deportation force and expanding stop-and-frisk which disproportionately harm minorities. So it's not just him saying racist stuff which he does plenty of as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I was just saying in a sarcastic way that there is plenty of evidence of him being racist and that people who have been paying attention should know that already.



Yep, he was sued in 1973, but there were incidents of it dating back to 1963, and reports as late as 1982.


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 5, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> Are you familiar with the Pyramid of Capitalist System? It pretty much sums up what I don't like about capitalism. I'm not saying all levels of capitalism is bad (to some extent I think it is necessary), but the *full out capitalism* that we se in the US is, and it leads to a society where groups of people are born into poverty with little to no chance of climbing the social ladder which then leads to more crime. I'm not against people making millions of dollars, just give people an even playing field.
> 
> Socialism is the way to go.


Are you really claiming that people aren't born into poverty in socialist countries? Socialist countries still have the rich, the middle class, and the poor. Unless you're going to regulate who can and can't have children, then there are going to be kids born into poverty.

As for climbing the social ladder, there are countries where it is hard to do (like France - a country with socialist economic systems). America does have an even playing field, the only thing that would prevent a person from succeeding is them either giving up, or their competition doing it better. Competition is needed in any economical system for businesses and workers to thrive.

If socialism is the way to go, then it would have helped the US already. But don't forget that it's because of socialist ideals of the government interfering with businesses that students are now struggling with massive debt, and that there was a global market crash in 2008. Socialist ideals have only created more poverty in the US, and if current socialists get their way (for example, with the $15 minimum wage) then there will be less people with a job, and thus more poverty.

There is no full out capitalism in the US because the government already has adopted socialist ideals, and we can plainly see the effect that it has had on the country's populace. Socialism is cancer.


----------



## Bilaz (Dec 5, 2016)

Socialism and Capitalism need to be in balance, you can easily go too far either way and the results of both situations are terrible. Without Socialism the terrible circumstances that you can see for example in Les Mis?rables would still be a reality. On the other hand without Capitalism, well, just look at the Soviet Union. History has proven time and time again that this delicate balance needs to be maintained, I personally think that things aren't really balanced right now either but tbh I don't really like sharing my political views so I'll just leave it at this.

As for the USA I have found throughout my travels that people are people all over the world. You have nice people and not so nice people everywhere, I'll never hate an entire country.


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 5, 2016)

I don't like the US, I feel as though they are much too much of a capitalist soceity, it is as if they have not yet realized that taxes actually gives back to the people.

I don't like amerikans, the ones I've talked to are waay to cocky to be pleasant, but I'm sure that there are good 'muricans too.


----------



## SugardewVillage (Dec 5, 2016)

Reindeer said:


> Are you really claiming that people aren't born into poverty in socialist countries? Socialist countries still have the rich, the middle class, and the poor. Unless you're going to regulate who can and can't have children, then there are going to be kids born into poverty.
> 
> As for climbing the social ladder, there are countries where it is hard to do (like France - a country with socialist economic systems). America does have an even playing field, the only thing that would prevent a person from succeeding is them either giving up, or their competition doing it better. Competition is needed in any economical system for businesses and workers to thrive.
> 
> ...



Well, obviously people are born into poverty in socialist countries, I think what he's trying to say is that it's easier/ higher chance to get out of poverty. Stop exaggerating things.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 5, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> In the 1970s, Trump was sued for housing discrimination and ended up paying a large settlement. He has many policy proposals like the deportation force and expanding stop-and-frisk which disproportionately harm minorities. So it's not just him saying racist stuff which he does plenty of as well.



It's pretty funny that Trump did that, coming from New York (a state that never supported government-sanctioned racial discrimination). And yes, I can see how some of the policies he supports can hit minorities hard, but it doesn't matter what race people are. Everyone in our country is a human, and all humans should be treated equally based on the work they do, the crimes they commit, and the help they given us.


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 5, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> It's pretty funny that Trump did that, coming from New York (a state that never supported government-sanctioned racial discrimination). And yes, I can see how some of the policies he supports can hit minorities hard, but it doesn't matter what race people are. Everyone in our country is a human, and all humans should be treated equally based on the work they do, the crimes they commit, and the help they given us.



You said some of his policies he supports can hit minorities hard and it doesn't matter what race people are in the same sentence...


----------



## honeymoo (Dec 5, 2016)

I live in Canada, and while I don't particularly enjoy it (mostly because I consider it to be very isolated, especially where I live), I think I'm luckier and safer to live here than in the United States. But I definitely don't hate it, and would actually like to live there, I think North East states and the West Coast states seem really nice to live in, but then again I wouldn't totally know because I've only ever visited there for holidays.


----------

